# so what can I (we) keep **fishing regulations**



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I heard so many changes on fishing regulations very oftenly and that there is a 'fish app' u can use based on your location, some say go the FWC web site or your local tackle shop and ask. 

So to make it simple Im gonna ask the PFF what fish can I keep pass the 9 mile (and state waters) because in all honesty every source that I look up is outdated, or it don't make sense. Like the fish app I'm looking at now says you can keep 2 cobias?. thats crazy.

I've scored scamp last week and threw it back thinking that it was a no no, lol cause yeah, I read it here in the PFF. But then i see reports of them being caught. 

Please somebody tell me whats the best source you guys use when it comes to fishing regulations (real time).


Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

pinfish


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

It's one of the reasons I'm selling my offshore boat and getting a Kayak! When I do get a boat again it will be a flats/bay boat. I'm done trying to keep up with what you can and can't catch offshore.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

FWC has the rules reg you just have to read them
Scamp is open less than 20 fathoms closed seaward of the 20 fathom mark.
Black snapper
mingo 
sheepshead
flounder
some sharks

deep drop fish , tile, snow grouper, ect


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/2017 Recreational Fishing Seasons Calendar_Update.pdf

http://myfwc.com/media/2834422/saltwater-seasons-chart-gulf.pdf


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

see? that's a lot better now. Thanks last cast. 
Question, 

""Scamp is open less than 20 fathoms closed seaward of the 20 fathom mark.""

What is, or how many miles out is the 20 fathom line.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/media/2803315/shallow-water-grouper-map-sm.pdf


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

:thumb:

Thank you.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I use an app called Fish Rules. It updates from and links to the FWC site.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishermon said:


> see? that's a lot better now. Thanks last cast.
> Question,
> 
> ""Scamp is open less than 20 fathoms closed seaward of the 20 fathom mark.""
> ...


20 fathoms is 120 ft 6 ft per fathom


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ed. Scamp spawn in deeper waters. Seldom catch big scamp in less than 20 fathoms


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

scamps and RG are open every where now i believe. only closed inside 20 fathoms for February and March if im not mistaken


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

so can I keep scamp from the Avocet per say?...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

85okhai is correct scamp is open in federal water now. The rule is Feb- mar closed in federal water seaward of 20 fathom mark


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

The chart that Lastcast posted says that Amberjack season is open. Is Amberjack open now or closed?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

AJ closed Mar 24th.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Fun fact!!!!

I went with my first grader to the FWC fish hatchery for a field trip. They had an FWC law enforcement officer there to give a talk. He help up a pamphlet on the regulations for fishing and hunting etc... saying that they put these out for people to follow the rules. 

I wanted to raise my hand so bad and tell him that his pamphlet is out of date!!!!! Better tell these kids to check the internet!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

get the FISH RULES app...it is always accurate and updates according to where you are


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got the Fish Rules app. It looks great. Thanks.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

so, it has been a while since i ve wet a line...planning a few trips offshore after it lays down some.

Please tell me (again) what can I keep . Heard triggers are open? I pulled a link that was given here and it says its closed...

How about them groupers. I know rs. are closed. Thanks.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> pinfish


Oops, new regs are out. You can only catch pinfish on alternate Tuesday's now IF there is a full moon out during that day.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Remember the moon has to be out during the DAY. You will get a ticket if full moon is out at night.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Deeplines said:


> Remember the moon has to be out during the DAY. You will get a ticket if full moon is out at night.


I thought rec fisherman could only fish during an eclipse


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You have to hold your mouth right. If you are caught holding your mouth wrong, boom! Ticket!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

In all seriousness, look here. Save this link. Quick charts with sizes and seasons. 

http://myfwc.com/media/4219696/QuickChart.pdf


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

::<I thought rec fisherman could only fish during an eclipse::>>

LOL... thanks for the laugh....

thanks FenderBender 
so trigger fish:

Gulf - Open Sept. 1-4, 9 & 10, & Oct. 7, 8,
14 & 15


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> I thought rec fisherman could only fish during an eclipse


That is only for the elusive spotted Wahoo tangerine goliath snapper. Of course, that was as of 630AM this morning. Subject to change at any time.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> That is only for the elusive spotted Wahoo tangerine goliath snapper. Of course, that was as of 630AM this morning. Subject to change at any time.


I think there's a meeting to voice our opinions, just waiting for commerical guys to pick a time and date


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> I think there's a meeting to voice our opinions, just waiting for commerical guys to pick a time and date


Too late, regs changed again at 930AM today. Now, it is only allowed on the 3rd total eclipse of the month.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

so, Can I (we) keep trigger fish this coming weekend? November 4,5th that is.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, trigger fish is open this weekend, state waters.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Limit of 2. Fill up those freezers


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

yes in state waters only according to FWC


----------

